# Analysis of Schubert 8th and 9th symphony



## DaDirkNL

Just thought I'd share this with my fellow TC members.
http://home.moravian.edu/users/music/mecat01/schubert/


----------



## shangoyal

Delightful that. Did you write it?


----------



## DaDirkNL

shangoyal said:


> Delightful that. Did you write it?


Oh no, I couldn't have.


----------



## Joris

Thanks for sharing.

Leuk om andere Nederlanders te zien op TC.


----------



## shangoyal

DaDirkNL said:


> Oh no, I couldn't have.


Ah! A very good analysis, it read very well. Especially for my ignorant musical self.


----------



## Sing14me

Thanks for sharing. Very informative


----------



## Xisten267

Sing14me said:


> Thanks for sharing. Very informative


Uh... how did you read it? I'm getting a "the resource you are looking for has been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable" message when trying to access the link. I wonder if it's my browser?


----------



## Bluecrab

Allerius said:


> Uh... how did you read it? I'm getting a "the resource you are looking for has been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable" message when trying to access the link. I wonder if it's my browser?


I'm getting the same thing.


----------

